# NEW Clown Sculpt(almost complete)



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

The sculpt is by Jim Kagel. The NEW Clown will be here soon, along with a special set of our custom clown chopper teeth! Have a great weekend everyone.
-SPFXMasks


----------

